# Sight Casting



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

what are you fishing off of in the second video?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job with the videos and welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] Are those bass rods your using? We are all about the distance cast with our spinning reels down here because the fish are spooky. Looks like you could spit on them by you.

BTW, thats one heck of an avatar photo too.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice videos and welcome to the forum. Tom is right on about casting distance. You don't do much pitchin' n flippin' to reds around our area.


----------



## cmyers (Aug 20, 2007)

Same day video. We were fishing on a casting platform I made. I also make custom rods that we are fishing with. I am more accurate with bait casters than spinning reels. In the avatar photo that pic is of a winning red for a penny tournament we were fishing. Thanks for the welcome. Next years vacation in FL I plan on hiring a guide to do some fly fishing.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

To bad the reds don't get that fat down here. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice... thats one heck of a casting deck.too.!


----------



## cmyers (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------

